# ACLU petition to end circ...please sign!



## kldliam (Jan 7, 2006)

Looks like we are at #1347 now! All are welcome to sign! Please forward this link to everyone you know and ask them to sign it and forward it to everyone they know.

http://www.thepetitionsite.com/takea...ltl=1152667774

Thanks!









"If God intended for men to have foreskins....they would have been born with them!"


----------



## QueenOfThePride (May 26, 2005)

I did it!


----------



## gentlebirthmothr (Jul 13, 2005)

Another one who signed it and also forwarded the email to my family and friends as well.


----------



## Eman'smom (Mar 19, 2002)

I signed last week


----------



## baybee (Jan 24, 2005)

I was number 652. Keep it going, they are aiming for a thousand!
Baybee


----------



## kldliam (Jan 7, 2006)

in under 48 hours we have added an additional 59 signatures to this petition. Thank you for your voices. Thank you for sending this link to your friends and family.


----------



## ramlita (Mar 26, 2002)

How cool to see some familiar names! Gloria LeMay, for one!


----------



## baybee (Jan 24, 2005)

<<_How cool to see some familiar names! Gloria LeMay, for one!_ >>

And Sarah Buckley, M.D., one of the cooler people on the planet from Australia.


----------



## baybee (Jan 24, 2005)

bump


----------



## mfp02 (Jan 5, 2005)

Thanks for bumping this.


----------



## baybee (Jan 24, 2005)

Only 11 more needed to get it over 700. Please sign today. Baybee


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

Signed!


----------



## coloradoalice (Oct 12, 2005)

signed, almost 700 now


----------



## gentlebirthmothr (Jul 13, 2005)

Its 699 now and 1 more to go for 700.


----------



## ColoradoMama (Nov 22, 2001)

I signed and passed the link on to friends.


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

I did it.


----------



## ~Demeter~ (Jul 22, 2006)

I signed it as well.


----------



## mamajo2004 (Jan 8, 2004)

Signed it







I will send the link to my dh so that he can sign it too.

I think I might add it to my sig as well.....I need something there besides a freaky looking smiley


----------



## kldliam (Jan 7, 2006)

We are almost at 800 sigs! Can any of you blast this out to your circle?? Thanks. I am getting anxious to submit it to the ACLU!


----------



## KrystalC (Aug 1, 2006)

I signed and passed the link on to people on my email list.


----------



## njeb (Sep 10, 2002)

I just signed!


----------



## boheime (Oct 25, 2005)

I signed.


----------



## kldliam (Jan 7, 2006)

Thanks everyone. almost 10 sigs overnight!


----------



## cfiddlinmama (May 9, 2006)

I signed! #728 I think!


----------



## kldliam (Jan 7, 2006)

We seem to be stuck in the low 700's. Can we please get some more signatures? We are almost there. Thanks.


----------



## mamaroni (Sep 12, 2003)

I signed too!









I'm sending it to several friends, too.


----------



## orangebird (Jun 30, 2002)

I signed it and had my husband sign it too.







746 & 747


----------



## laneylue (Jun 15, 2006)

Signed.


----------



## ramlita (Mar 26, 2002)

bump!


----------



## Jenivere (Aug 4, 2003)

751

Bump!


----------



## mika85 (Aug 9, 2006)

Signed it!







Number 757, biotch!


----------



## Ilaria (Jan 14, 2002)

I was 764!


----------



## kldliam (Jan 7, 2006)

Thank you all. We grabbed 70 new signatures in the last few days.


----------



## babygrant (Mar 10, 2005)

I was 767


----------



## Paper-Bag-Princess (Aug 26, 2005)

Just did it!

Looks like it's getting closer to 800! I'm passing it along, too!


----------



## MamaCAS (Jan 6, 2005)

775!


----------



## Amylcd (Jun 16, 2005)

signed


----------



## kldliam (Jan 7, 2006)

We are 2 signatures away from 800! Who will have that honor? Thanks to all of you who forwarded this petition to friends and family. We are getting so close to our goal.


----------



## bburnie2 (Sep 28, 2004)

799 and 800- dh and myself. But mine didn't show up....wierd....

BEth


----------



## dewlady (Jul 8, 2004)

yeah!! i'm number 800!!!!


----------



## bburnie2 (Sep 28, 2004)

I have tried to sign it 4 times- I should have been 799 and dh 800- his name is showing up but mine won't...what gives?


----------



## earthmama369 (Jul 29, 2005)

Signed it.









bburnie2, it might not be letting you sign it because you and your dh are using the same IP address.


----------



## kldliam (Jan 7, 2006)

Quote:

bburnie2: have tried to sign it 4 times- I should have been 799 and dh 800- his name is showing up but mine won't...what gives?
Yes, Only 1 signature per IP address.


----------



## kldliam (Jan 7, 2006)

I'll bet we can get to 900 by tomorrow! Can I hear your voices?


----------



## Lila (Dec 5, 2001)

Yay! I signed! Almost to 900


----------



## Fyrestorm (Feb 14, 2006)

#886 Here


----------



## Mamm2 (Apr 19, 2004)

Done


----------



## blsilva (Jul 31, 2006)

I signed too!


----------



## kldliam (Jan 7, 2006)

6 sigi's away from 900! 1000 is the goal!









Thank you, thank you thank you!


----------



## jyurina (Mar 17, 2005)

5 away-I am 895


----------



## Bartock (Feb 2, 2006)

I was 895


----------



## Bartock (Feb 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ilovemy2ds* 
I was 895









i must be 896 then


----------



## aisraeltax (Jul 2, 2005)

done.


----------



## kldliam (Jan 7, 2006)

Cool!! We are 899!!!!! I am so happy we are in the final stretch. I love knowing that 1000 people will stand squarely behind me on this issue. _God that makes me feel good._

I wonder who will be our 900th signature?? please hollar so I can congratulate you!









k.


----------



## box_of_rain (Mar 16, 2006)

Just signed - number 901!!


----------



## urchin_grey (Sep 26, 2006)

I was number 902!


----------



## kldliam (Jan 7, 2006)

ONLY 40 SIGNATURES TO GO!!!!

Thanks MDC! ACLU will hear from us real soon!!!


----------



## MysteryMama (Aug 11, 2006)

number 961!


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Signed!


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

I am # 963


----------



## mommaC (Oct 6, 2006)

Just letting you know I'm 965!! Keep up the great work!!


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

i signed it..it was at 964!!


----------



## mommaC (Oct 6, 2006)

When I signed it said 965, but then the email confirmation said i'm 966!! Hope we aren't losing any!!







:


----------



## AntoninBeGonin (Jun 24, 2005)

I signed a few hours ago. When I checked my email just now, I got a message saying I am signature 968. However, that is not my name. I don't think it would let me sign again so hopefully it will show up eventually.

~Nay


----------



## kldliam (Jan 7, 2006)

Am I the only one who can read the comments on this petition? Do you guys see the comments as well? Just curious. They are pretty powerful!

Thanks.


----------



## Night_Nurse (Nov 23, 2007)

Am I the only one outraged by the number of signatures? It's currently at 1,189, which is fine, but have you compared it with other petitions? It's shameful.
2,300 people want a ban on plastic bags in LA. 13,000 people think FedEx is unfair to it's workers (are they forced to work there, can't they just quit?). 21,000 people want the govt. to keep toxic toys off the shelf. Heck, even more than half the people who signed the circ petition want to rescind a law that prohibits backyard burning/fires in some place called Kamploos (691 sigs). I'm not saying all of these things aren't important issues, or at least important to those they effect, but COME ON! This petition has been up for almost 2 full years and only 1,189 people think protecting a newborn from cutting is important enough to lend their signature and support.
I have no words to express my disgust.

Can this petition link not be posted in the "activism" forum of this site or is that not allowed?


----------



## Devaskyla (Oct 5, 2003)

I could read the comments too. I can't seem to get to anything but the last page, but I think that's because I don't have javascript turned on for it.


----------



## tammyswanson (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks! I also signed and forwarded it as well to my minions who do my bidding.









I'll post it on craigslist...hopefully some people will see it before it gets pulled.


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

I'm not sure if I missed this the first time around, or if I just signed it twice...

Jessica


----------



## Mommiska (Jan 3, 2002)

I don't think it lets you sign twice- I read back over it, and found my signature from ages ago (must have been the first time this was posted).

Totally didnt' remember signing it, so signed it again, but my second signature hasn't shown up.

Funnily enough, I left almost identical comments both times!

I, also, am very sad at the pitifully small number of signatories, though.


----------



## hakunangovi (Feb 15, 2002)

I signed, but after thinking that I had seen this before, went back and sure enough - #631. The second signature did not show up.

I agree with "Night Nurse" that I find it really pathetic that so few of us appear to be enraged, or even concerned about this violation of basic human rights.


----------



## tammyswanson (Feb 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hakunangovi* 
I signed, but after thinking that I had seen this before, went back and sure enough - #631. The second signature did not show up.

I agree with "Night Nurse" that I find it really pathetic that so few of us appear to be enraged, or even concerned about this violation of basic human rights.

Yeah, in the USA no one does anything unless some celebrity tells them to do it...


----------



## AGierald (Sep 5, 2007)

I just signed-- signature #1200!

(forgive me for saying, but that IS pretty sad considering i was on a campaign to save a television show that got about 5k signatures in less than a week)


----------



## tammyswanson (Feb 19, 2007)

I just checked the site out again..the siggy rate is abysmal. I can't believe that more people don't believe that the torture of babies isn't a huge nightmare in the USA...


----------



## Tinker (Mar 1, 2007)

I just tried to sign and it said the petition was closed.


----------



## bright-midnight (Mar 26, 2007)

I tried to sign it also, but it said it was already closed


----------



## tammyswanson (Feb 19, 2007)

What a bummer....I guess the end of the year is the cut off date (no pun intended) for the signatures?


----------



## In Exile (Jan 12, 2007)

Same here, wanted to sign but it's closed- although the goal said 2000 siggies?


----------



## fruitful womb (Nov 20, 2004)

What in the world? Why would they do that? They have NO right!!!

I wrote them a letter.

ugh, that makes me angry.







:

Y'k, this kind of censorship is what slave owners did at an attempt to keep it legal.


----------



## kldliam (Jan 7, 2006)

Quote:

just tried to sign and it said the petition was closed

Thank you for bringing this to my attention! Apparently the expiration date needed to be extended by me. Let me know if you guys and gals can sign it now??

kldliam


----------



## In Exile (Jan 12, 2007)

WORKS NOW! I signed... Thanks for doing that!


----------



## tammyswanson (Feb 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kldliam* 
Thank you for bringing this to my attention! Apparently the expiration date needed to be extended by me. Let me know if you guys and gals can sign it now??

kldliam

Wow, thanks for fixing that! I had emailed it again to all my contacts and had posted it on a website too....whew! I hope more sign it.


----------



## cherri0196 (Jun 30, 2007)

Signed and forwarded


----------



## In Exile (Jan 12, 2007)

OP, could you briefly explain in a sentence how the ACLU can help in that matter?

I posted that in a different Forum, most european expats disgusted by RIC anyway. But the yeahsayers start questioning what the ACLU might have to do with it... A brief but "packed" explanation might be helpful.


----------



## vaughnmama (May 18, 2007)

Signed it!
Looks like we're up to 1221 signatures.


----------



## Microsoap (Dec 29, 2005)

Excellent. Thanks! I signed.


----------



## kldliam (Jan 7, 2006)

Quote:

Inexile:
OP, could you briefly explain in a sentence how the ACLU can help in that matter?

I posted that in a different Forum, most european expats disgusted by RIC anyway. But the yeahsayers start questioning what the ACLU might have to do with it... A brief but "packed" explanation might be helpful.
ACLU=CIVIL RIGHTS. brief and packed.


----------



## In Exile (Jan 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kldliam* 
ACLU=CIVIL RIGHTS. brief and packed.









I understand, believe me... I just wanted some "technical" explanation, what it takes for the ACLU to accept a petition, how the ACLU can help lobby for changes in laws etc.-somebody there just wanted to know how the ACLU would be capable of helping the cause, KNWIM?

I do think some signed there, it's quite a debate in binational marriages with Americans. "European-WTF?? They do what to little boys???
American-it's a little that benefits him his whole life" speaking of whole...


----------



## kldliam (Jan 7, 2006)

am I the only that can see ALL the comments? Do you guys see them all too? Or do you just see *one page* of them?


----------



## MelissaAHM (Jan 12, 2008)

Bump...

I signed #1279 - There current goal is 2000. We can get there


----------



## tlh (Oct 10, 2007)

it's at 1,289.everyone please sign if you haven't.


----------



## kldliam (Jan 7, 2006)

bump


----------



## APMomOfKimmyN-Maya (Jun 1, 2006)

I signed! Leave the babies whole!







:







:







:


----------



## MamaJenese (Aug 14, 2006)

signed!


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

Thanks for posting this.


----------



## robertandenith (Apr 1, 2008)

im 1,356 my dh will sign it too!!!


----------

